# Best wireless headphones under Rs 4000



## DeadBoy (May 12, 2015)

Can someone recommend me good wireless over-the-ear headphones under Rs 4,000 that are compatible with mobile phones (Moto G to be more specific) and Windows 8/8.1?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

Sennheiser RS 110 II On-Ear Headphone -4408.

Link:Buy Sennheiser RS 110 II On-Ear Headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

And what is the purpose of using these headphones?


----------



## DeadBoy (May 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And what is the purpose of using these headphones?



Mostly while playing games and watching movies.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

DeadBoy said:


> Mostly while playing games and watching movies.



For gaming requirement I would suggest you to get a wired headphones since wireless in that budget won't do much good but a proper wired headphone will do wonders.


----------



## DeadBoy (May 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For gaming requirement I would suggest you to get a wired headphones since wireless in that budget won't do much good but a proper wired headphone will do wonders.



Thanks. I'm thinking about these.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

DeadBoy said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking about these.



These are very old headphones. When buying audio gear preferably look for newer launch gear.


----------

